# 2-Man Brewer Herf *56k beware*



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Sir Tony and I wen't to the brewer game today and had a great time. Here is a few pics of it. All those WI/IL boys coming to the official brewer game herf in may will get a taste of whats in store!

Just lit up my Gurkha Centurian XX and Tony's Punch Punch


Here's me "livin' the good life"


Tony giving the thumbs up for a great smoke


Hard to see but this is the new Oscar Mayer Limited Edition stick. Tastes of Grill and beef.


Seems as if Tony can't get enough of putting his thumb up


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Here is the meal, Brats and taters...can't get better than that


Look at that sexy ash


The damage


Mr. Tough Guy w/ the beautiful Miller Park in the background


Tony thinks he's cool


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Nice pic's KJ, looks like you guys had a great time. So how does that Oscar Mayer draw??


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Great day for a game! You caught a no hitter, eh? And they're back to .500 - woo hoo! Now that's herfin' in the USA :w


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

11-0 with 4 home runs in one inning... was a great game


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Man that looks like fun. Brats and stogies at a ball game. Not much better than that. thanks for the pics.


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

Im jealous you herfed and I worked . Looks like it was a great time :w


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

Tis it was a great day! And to cap it off I bought 2 VSG No. 1 Belicosos afterwords, my favorite stick! I can not wait for the Brewers herf comming up, it will be a blast!


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

can't be cigars, friends, and baseball, man I love the summer...


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Looks like you guys know how to do it up..Cant wait to Herf wit ya..


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> Looks like you guys know how to do it up..Cant wait to Herf wit ya..


We definately have the grilling part down, Tony is going to school to be a chef so he always overdoes the grilling out.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like someone had a good time tailgating.

Food,friends and cigars, there is nothing better.


----------

